# Help: soundproof balcony door



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

I just moved to a new apartment where the sliding door to the balcony leaks a lot of traffic noise from outside. The door doesn’t align perfectly with the frame and the brush strips are worn out.

Does anyone know a company that can help me with this? The brush strips needs to be replaced and possibly the door needs to be adjusted.

The maintenance guys in the building can’t/are not interested in helping me.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

DkyDky said:


> I just moved to a new apartment where the sliding door to the balcony leaks a lot of traffic noise from outside. The door doesn’t align perfectly with the frame and the brush strips are worn out.
> 
> Does anyone know a company that can help me with this? The brush strips needs to be replaced and possibly the door needs to be adjusted.
> 
> The maintenance guys in the building can’t/are not interested in helping me.


I had the same problem & did the following:
A quick trip to Ace Hardware on SZR
30AED for a couple of rolls of foam
10 minutes ripping off old foam and installing new foam using enough foam to fill in the gaps where the door didn't align.
30 minutes congratulating myself on a job well done with a wheat beverage 

Good luck


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

have you first tried asking the landlord about it? they may have a maintenance contract with someone and it would be a relatively cheap fix if so.


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

Peterf said:


> I had the same problem & did the following:
> A quick trip to Ace Hardware on SZR
> 30AED for a couple of rolls of foam
> 10 minutes ripping off old foam and installing new foam using enough foam to fill in the gaps where the door didn't align.
> ...


Was this for a sliding door? I think I have to lift the door away to be able to replace all the strips, which I'm not sure I wan't to do by myself 



sammylou said:


> have you first tried asking the landlord about it? they may have a maintenance contract with someone and it would be a relatively cheap fix if so.


Yes, I have talked to the landlord. He said he would look into it. But I know from experience that it's faster to do things by yourself here in Dubai  Hopefully the landlord will pay for my expenses.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

DkyDky said:


> Was this for a sliding door? I think I have to lift the door away to be able to replace all the strips, which I'm not sure I wan't to do by myself  Yes, I have talked to the landlord. He said he would look into it. But I know from experience that it's faster to do things by yourself here in Dubai  Hopefully the landlord will pay for my expenses.


Yes it was. 

Loosen the top screw, lift door off track & lean against wall. Replace strips, reinsert door & adjust accordingly. There's only 2 screws so you can't go wrong. The door isn't too heavy, maybe 25-30kg.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

And don't forget to arrange for the wheat beverage ....


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Loosen the top screw, lift door off track & lean against wall. Replace strips, reinsert door & adjust accordingly. There's only 2 screws so you can't go wrong. The door isn't too heavy, maybe 25-30kg.


Ok, thanks! Will give it a try if I don't get any other suggestions.



saraswat said:


> And don't forget to arrange for the wheat beverage ....


:thumb:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Loosen the top screw, lift door off track & lean against wall. Replace strips, reinsert door & adjust accordingly. There's only 2 screws so you can't go wrong. The door isn't too heavy, maybe 25-30kg.


careful..... 
there's more than one sort of sliding door.....


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi DkyDky..

I don't have any experiences with them personally, but a few of my colleagues recommended a company by the name of "Jim Will Fix It"..

Jim Will Fix It
https://www.facebook.com/jimwillfixitdubai

Let me know how it goes 
I have a balcony door at my apartment that's not very good at keeping the traffic noise out... 
I was thinking of giving "Jim" a call.

-Jonas


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

please report back and let us know how you end up fixing it!


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

Frenjon said:


> Hi DkyDky..
> 
> I don't have any experiences with them personally, but a few of my colleagues recommended a company by the name of "Jim Will Fix It"..
> 
> ...


Unfortunately "Jim" said that he doesn't provide that service. 



sammylou said:


> please report back and let us know how you end up fixing it!


Will do!


----------

